

Internet cancellation horror story goes viral - tankenmate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-28335713

======
ColinWright
Here's the extensive discussion of the original report:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035735)

------
dm2
I wonder if it's possible to put a retention department person into an
infinite loop by answering their questions a certain way.

~~~
onestone
Why would you want to? You'd be caught in the same infinite loop.

~~~
dm2
You could create a recording and just loop it. Just an experiment.

------
joering2
this is nothing new when it comes to Comcast. I know that cancellation dept.
is rewarded in form of bonuses if they manage to stop a cancellation.

I'm just wondering, if he can get in trouble for publishing this recording
online?

~~~
throw_away
I always interpret the message "This conversation may be recorded for quality
purposes" as (somewhat ambiguously) granting me permission to record the
conversation. "This conversation may be recorded (by you) for (what you deem
to be) quality purposes".

